# question apple tv



## ka-mii (22 Octobre 2009)

bonsoir, 

j 'ai vu qu'avec l'apple tv, on peut regarder les videos que l'on a sur son mac, si un disque dur externe est branché sur un mac, on peut lire le contenu du ddr avec l'apple tv ou pas ?

merci


----------



## napalmatt (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,

A priori, oui, mais il faut passer par iTunes, donc il faut que ta bibliothèques iTunes soit aussi sur ton disque dur externe. Sinon iTunes copiera le film du disque externe sur sa bibliothèque iTunes locale (donc tu perds tout l'intérêt de ce que tu souhaites faire). Ensuite seulement tu pourras lire le film en streaming (configurer le mode partage et non jumelage) sur l'AppleTV via le iTunes de ton ordinateur.

Tu as la manipulation (jumelage et partage de bibliothèques iTunes sur l'Apple TV) à faire ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1143?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

